# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Object VBscript pour crer et traiter des fichiers XML.

## kokogil

Hello ::D: ,

Habituellement, on utilise l'objet "Microsoft.XMLDOM" pour grer les fichier XML en VBS.
Avec Infopath, il semble que cela pose quelques porblmes.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait une alternative ?
Sinon quelqu'un connait - il un truc pour rcuprer des donnes d'un formulaire ouvert et les mettre dans un fichier XML spcial ?

Merci ::):

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Oui effectivement il faut utiliser XDocument. 

Tlcharge le SDK d'infopath (celui de la version 2003) et va voir dans le Infopath SDK documentation.

----------


## kercyr

Bonjour,
Voci un extrait du fichier : ipsdk.chm, ci-dessous.
Je vois des ;  la fin des lignes de codes.
Est-ce vraiment du VBS ?
Cdlt,



----
XDocuments Collection
See AlsoPropertiesMethodsEventsSpecificsXDocuments
XDocument


Contains an XDocument object for each Microsoft Office InfoPath 2003 form that is currently open. The XDocument object represents a form's underlying XML document and can be used to interact with the XML data that a form contains.

Remarks
The XDocuments collection implements a number of properties and methods that can be used to access a form's associated XDocument object, or to create and open the forms themselves. The XDocuments collection is accessed through the XDocuments property of the Application object.

Using the XDocuments collection
In the following example, the Open method of the XDocuments collection is used to open an existing form:

Application.XDocuments.Open("C:\\MyForm.xml");
You can also create a new form based on an existing form using the New method:

Application.XDocuments.New("C:\\MyForm.xml");
To access an XDocument object contained in the XDocuments collection, you can pass the positional index or the location path to the Item method:

var objXDoc;

objXDoc = Application.XDocuments(0);
// or...
objXDoc = Application.XDocuments("C:\\MyForm.xml");
For more information about using the XDocuments collection, see Accessing form data.

---

----------


## kercyr

> Bonjour,
> Voci un extrait du fichier : ipsdk.chm, ci-dessous.
> Je vois des ;  la fin des lignes de codes.
> Est-ce vraiment du VBS ?
> Cdlt,
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> ...

----------


## billout rm

L'exemple suivant vous expliquera comment manipuler le VBScript dans InfoPath :
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/davfries/arc...24/195300.aspx

Cordialement.

----------

